# Offering Lift to UK Masters



## chrisness (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey,

I'll be driving to Swindon from the North of Scotland on the Friday (10th) before the competition, and returning on the Monday (13th).

I would be willing to pick up anyone on the way who is still in need of a lift. I'm covering most of the UK, so I'll pick you up from wherever (within reason!).

I haven't got accom for Friday night or Sunday night yet, so if anyone is interested, we can look at sharing something.

Please someone accept this offer, I dont fancy driving 500 miles alone!

see you soon,

Chris


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2009)

JOEY
ME
THIS SOUNDS GREAT


----------



## chrisness (Jul 2, 2009)

sweet, you've been facebooked.

2 spaces left


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, I live about 67 miles south-east from Swindon (I live in Guildford), would it be possible for you to pick me up please?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2009)

yo robby y, do you want me to post you a 4x4?


----------



## chrisness (Jul 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hey, I live about 67 miles south-east from Swindon (I live in Guildford), would it be possible for you to pick me up please?


Sorry man, I think that's a bit out of the way. I don't expect to arrive in Swindon until the evening, and I'd rather not add another 3-4 hours and 130 miles to the journey. I'll have already driven 550 miles (about 10 hours) all day. Hope you sort something out

chris


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 2, 2009)

@Chris: Don't worry, that's fine, I will find a way in time, trust me 

@Charlie: Oh yes please


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @Chris: Don't worry, that's fine, I will find a way in time, trust me
> 
> @Charlie: Oh yes please



pm your address or something.


----------

